# Pictures of Angie!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of Angie. Sorry it took so long. I finally got it to upload. I had to resize it. I have another picture of her to upload. When I get that I'll add it to this thread.  So, she is definatley a domestic short hair?
Angie:









EDIT: Edited because I forgot the link.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Such a pretty kitty!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Shes lovely 

_Moved to meet my kitty_


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, wow....she is SO pretty!! I hope nobody calls!! 

(maybe I'll call and claim her .... heh heh heh :twisted: )


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  "Meow Meow!"! That is Angie saying "thanks everyone", too. :lol: 

Tim, don't even try. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

OMG, Catlover, she's gorgeous!! What a great photo of her.

I love that combo of grey tiger and white. My sister used to have a kitty just like Angie. Adorable!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She's very cute. And yes -- she's a brown tabby and white domestic shorthair.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is adorable, look at that face! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Angie is so cute and that is a wonderful photo you took of her :!:


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Angie is such a pretty girl! nekitty


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice shot of her. She's beautiful.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Angie says thanks too.  




ForJazz said:


> She's very cute. And yes -- she's a brown tabby and white domestic shorthair.


Ok--brown tabby & white domestic shorthair-I'll remember that.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That link that says "Angie is hungry - click" is not working in your signature. What is that for?


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*What a Cutie*


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

ohhhhhhh GORGEOUS!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

brillant close up she looks great


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> That link that says "Angie is hungry - click" is not working in your signature. What is that for?


It works for me. Don't worry it's nothing serious. You know that how does your brain taste in Zalensia's sig? Well, I clicked it and you can sign up, so I signed up. Just a humor thing. LOL! :lol: Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks!  That was really nice of you.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW she is sooooooo pretty


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is pretty. How'd you get the faded grass affect in the background! Looks very professional!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Lofty & Heather!

Heather,
I didn't do that with the grass actually. It's the way our digital camera took it. It's brand new & it's a newer model. I never noticed it actually. 8O :lol: But this camera we got is good so that is why it did that with the backround.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Take advantage of that new camera and show us more pics then!! :lol:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

What a VERY gorgeous, pretty cat  

I'd love to see more photos of her, as she is just beautiful!

Eva x


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Katten! Heather, sure. I'll download the pictures on my camera now, then take some more pictures if I can.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Where is the rest of the photos... you said picture*s*

And pictures of the kittens too!


----------

